# tires wobbling BIG TIME!!!



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mud caked on the wheels could cause an imbalance. Clean off the mud first and try it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Bet he knew that answer because of living up north. 
Happens all the from ice building up on the rims.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The car's 20 years old. Rubber doesn't last forever. It's entirely possible the boot is failing and needs replacing.

Doesn't take much stuck to the wheels/tires to cause an imbalance.

As for wires, most are supposed to be anchored somewhere. Look for where yours were once anchored and reattach them. Wires to suspension items are supposed to have some slack in them to allow for the normal amount of travel. So don't make them any tighter than they need.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYJEyToSRtE


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

I would be more worried about 20 year old rubber if they are original.

The boot on the half shaft will no affect the wobble but it will wipe out the half shaft and it will need to be replaced.

Look for a thrown wheel weight as well.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

joecaption said:


> Bet he knew that answer because of living up north.
> Happens all the from ice building up on the rims.


Bingo. 99% sure there's nothing wrong with your car,just some dried / cake mud throwing your wheels off balance. Go through a car wash if you can't find it yourself.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

if its caked on like adobe, pressure washer may not even work- may need a chipping hammer......lol


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

its possible, in all that ruckus, that you broke a belt in the tire. or lost a wheel weight, and/or mud. or, several other things.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok so I washed off all the mud and the wobble is barely noticeable but its still there. And combined with the misfire and the bad motor mount I discovered today, that's what all the ruckus was about... I also discovered the fan clutch is going out, which is why the auxiliary fan kicks on, hence the reason my heater goes from hot to cold every minute or two...


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

What you really discovered is it's time to get rid of that car...


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

wkearney99 said:


> What you really discovered is it's time to get rid of that car...


Nope, I actually discovered how lucky I am that I paid $400 for it after my truck engine seized, and how much money I saved by getting 30mpg. And it still drives bro so don't be an idiot. I'm gonna ride it til the dam wheels fall off. My truck is almost done anyways


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

thehvacguy said:


> Nope, I actually discovered how lucky I am that I paid $400 for it after my truck engine seized, and how much money I saved by getting 30mpg. And it still drives bro so don't be an idiot. I'm gonna ride it til the dam wheels fall off. My truck is almost done anyways


People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones! 
You seized the engine on your last truck,with all that's wrong with your $400 truck it's probably going to wind up costing you over a grand to fix all of it. 
Who's the real idiot?


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

thehvacguy said:


> I'm gonna ride it til the dam wheels fall off.


I dont think youre dumb, or idiotic, and I dont think the other fellow members really meant that personally (right guys??). BUT, why would you want to run /ride a vehicle til the wheels fall off? Wouldnt that be kinda like asking for it?

The wheels should never get to the point of falling off- you dont benefit with that at all. keep the car up. Watch the wheels, the engine, etc. Just cuz you have an older car one shouldnt "drive it into the ground" so one can get his "moneys worth". False concept.


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

Aww come on now only one part needs to be replaced. The one connecting the number plates.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah, the joys of anonymous web activity. 

Unlike some tone deaf readers, I hear ya on the metaphor, and have driven more than one vehicle until the 'wheels fell off'. Sometimes budgets dictate making that choice.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

sublime2 said:


> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones!
> You seized the engine on your last truck,with all that's wrong with your $400 truck it's probably going to wind up costing you over a grand to fix all of it.
> Who's the real idiot?


My truck has over 300k miles on it and the engine was just about the only origional part on it besides the body and frame. If you paid attention I said I paid $400 for this CAR after my truck died. And this piece of **** dodge dynasty isn't worth fixin as I come to realize. My truck is back on the jobsite so I basically got a free car to run into the ground. I think I'm gonna enter the demolition derby just before winter


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Drive it until it can't be fixed reasonably. Frame rusted through, engine or tranny blows, hey, junk it and buy another $400 car. My previous car cost $2500 and i drove it for 10 years before some guy totalled it while it was parked. Current car cost me $1800 and i will be driving it until at least 2020.


----------



## thehvacguy (Oct 30, 2009)

Yea this CAR is already on borrowed time. I look at it this way... In order to go to work I need to drive. What I paid for this car was less than a taxi or renting a car for a week. Therefore I made a profit. Add the gas mileage compared to my dually, and I scored. The pick a part will give me $350 for it so its all good. Got my truck and got my journeyman position so ill be buying my chrystler 300 next month. And I can pull my sounds out before the pick a part takes it


----------

